# Susens Maltese



## NOAHS MOM (Apr 21, 2009)

My husband and I are looking for a quality pet maltese and are a bit overwhelmed at finding a reputable breeder. 

Does anyone have any experience with Susens Maltese in Texas? 

Thanks for any input you may have about Susens or anyone else.

We live in Colorado.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry I have no experience with her but she was one of the breeders on my list when I was looking for malt puppy. I think she's pretty reputable but I'm no expert.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Her site is impressive and I like very much what she says. I have no personal experience with her though.

Here's a couple links where she is mentioned...
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=36937

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=35571


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have never heard of her until now, but I took a look at her website and she seems to be a reputable breeder. She is actively showing her dogs which is good, and in the descriptions she is very honest about the puppies available, ie: Coat is wavy, will do best in puppy cut, etc.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I was hoping to see some of the puppies she's bred being shown and finished - did anybody find any pics like that on the site? I love her set up, her dogs look happy!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 24 2009, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767183


> I was hoping to see some of the puppies she's bred being shown and finished - did anybody find any pics like that on the site? I love her set up, her dogs look happy![/B]


I don't have any pictures but I do remeber seeing some adorable ones back when I was looking for a puppy in Oct. I know she does charge reputable breeder prices for her pups($1500-3000)


----------

